# New setup - possibly 125G



## shochstetler (May 5, 2006)

I have been doing a bunch of reading on this and other forums about sumps on larger tanks. I want to upgrade my tank from a 90G to a 125G (72"x18"x24") and would like to tackle a custom sump setup and 3D background. I will finally be getting the all male Peacock/Hap tank that I have wanted for several years. I already use sand as a substrate in my current setup and intend to use it again. My current tank has 2 Eheim Pro 3 canister filters and I built/bent a piece of acrylic into a trapezoid shape to hide all the tubes and an additional pump running half of my UGJ's.

Here are my questions:
1) Will the sump alone provide enough filtration and flow in the tank to keep the sand clean and water clear? Or will I need to run some jets at the bottom of the tank to keep some flow down there. I really want to keep things out of the tank. This is one of the big selling points for the sump. Would I need to keep one of the Eheim filters with the sump?

2) Sump size? I was thinking of a 40G long (48"x12"x16") tank for the sump. Is this a good size? I should have enough area available for water to drain from the main tank in case of a power failure. I calculate this to be around 11 gallons (72" long x18" wide x 2" hole depth for drains) and still provide lots of room for filter media.

3) Holes? I was thinking of only having 2 1" drain lines maybe 12" apart centered about 2" below the top of the tank. I am thinking about not using an overflow box and installing these low profile strainers on the tank side of the background and then attach the background to the bulkheads of the drain lines with PVC. Is this reasonable? Is an overflow box necessary? This is where I have done a lot of reading and I can't tell what I need, especially if the tank will have holes drilled in the back. I really don't want to drill the bottom, that just seems scary. The goal is to use a background from universal rocks and the overflow boxes always seem to be in the way of attaching the background. I read one posting that used the strainers and liked that idea.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Lifegard_Aqu ... 63-vi.html

I think these questions will get me going and I tried to provide as much detail as possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I can offer opinion on #1 and 2, but # 3 I have no experience with.

The sump may supply enough circulation for the tank depending on how you orient the returns. I have two 6' tanks, both Marineland and 'reef ready' with the built in overflows. My 125 I am driving with a Mag 12 pump, using a pair of 3/4" returns. I feel that it is borderline enough, there is a small amount of detritus that accumulates at the base of one of the overflows. For me, that is ok, but from reading posts of others here, just that little bit would drive them nuts. A while back, I constructed a 4' PVC spray bar which was installed on a 6' 150 which worked really well. I'd have reused it, but found the return jets (link lock?) that come with the Marineland are less intrusive. If you want to be sure, I'd recommend going up a size in pumps to something like the Mag 18 which I use on my 180.

As for sump size, a 40 is more than sufficient. I'm running my 125 with a converted 30 which is plenty. I used to use a Marineland Tidepool sump, which is a lot smaller and worked fine, other than needing to top off more frequently. I switched because I wanted to build something  and wanted to use Poret foam as I did with my 180. The other thing to be aware of is installing the sump under the tank - can you physically get the sump under the stand? The only way I could get my 30 under the 125 was to take the tank off of it and go in from the top as the supports did not allow enough space.


----------



## shochstetler (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for your reply nodima. I am going to build my own stand and will make sure to choose the design without a center brace and possible use a pocket hole jig to save that extra 2x4 width in the from an back of the stand. I have done a little more research and I don't think you need an overflow box, but it helps skim the top of the surface better. I went to a new LFS today and talked to the owner, he is willing to drill my tank and gave me some helpful tips. He recommended having the 2 smaller overflows at each end instead of a larger single box in the middle of the tank for better flow and circulation. I guess this makes sense, what do people think? I might call universal rocks and ask some question about their backgrounds. I like the Crevice background, but concealing the overflow boxes might be difficult. The Texas Wall background looks amazing and should fit the boxes behind it, but comes at a little extra cost.

I think the newest thing I have to consider is buying a 125G or going all the way to a 180G tank. They seem to be about 2x the cost and the weight of moving it might take more than 1 additional friend. What do others think about this? Will I get the 125G and sit there and wish I had the 180G with Peacocks and Haps? Or will the 18" deep tank suffice for these fish. I am hoping to get some larger fish (maybe 10" in length).


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I have both a 180 and a 125, no question the 180 provides significantly more space to aquascape an to have fish move through. If you can swing it, the extra cost is worth it IMO. I was also surprised at the difference in cost between those two. Moving it was tough, but we managed to do it with just two of us. How often do you think you'll move it? Mine has not moved in 3 or 4 years, and is likely not to move again.

Realized you are thinking of adding an internal background - in that case you will really appreciate the extra front to back space of the 180.


----------



## shochstetler (May 5, 2006)

You make some valid points with sizing up to the 180G tank. I was already thinking about the background. The one I like is 4-5" deep and with an 18" tank, that only leaves 13" depth left over. If I want to keep some larger haps like a Venustus or a few Blue Dolphin's, then this might be limiting as their length approaches the available depth of the tank. But I still can not get over the crazy factor of having a 180G fish tank in my home. It feels like a 125G is cool, but you step up one more size and you should be attending meeting.

Tell me about your 180G tank. What size of sump do you have and is that enough? Do you have a Mag 18? Do you have any other power heads in the tank to keep the water moving around? Is it aqua skapped with rocks? Do you have some pics to post?


----------



## shochstetler (May 5, 2006)

One thing I just thought of, for a 180G tank and a 2 foot depth...I could fit a 40G breeder tank in the stand. Right now, Petco has it's $1/gallon sale. I might just have to pick up a tank, just in case! I think that would be a good sized sump and I could still supplement the filtration with a canister. Thoughts?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

yeah - Running a Mag 18 on the 180. Have a PH in the tank but has not been plugged in in a couple of years. Left it there just in case, and because the tank is built in and removal is not simple.

My sump is acrylic and is 15x15x45 set up with 3 15x15 chambers. The two end chambers contain bioballs and poret foam, the middle is open and houses the pump and a heater.

Don't have a recent picture but I'll see if I can snap a couple tonight.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Here are a couple of shots of the 180 -

From afar showing the cabinetry around it









A bit closer - you can actually see the cords to the powerheads - turns out I actually have 2 in there.










Each rock pile is a diagonal row going left to right (tall to short), and goes from against the back glass to about 6" from front glass, plenty of room between and behind them. The flowerpot in the lower right is for the catfish to spawn, but they've not really taken an interest.


----------



## shochstetler (May 5, 2006)

I really like the setup with the cabinets all around the tank, looks very natural. I am slowly starting to convince myself that the 180G tank is the way to go and that should be the last tank I need! I have a nice front room for the fish tank and some minimal furniture to enjoy the setup. After my divorce I told myself that I will do all the things that I have always wanted...I was limited to 75G before, so 125 maybe 180...there is nobody to tell me no  Thanks for all your input and help, no to finance this project and get the ball rolling...donations anyone!


----------

